# wer kennt folgende Handynummer



## Unregistriert (12 Februar 2007)

01520857**** und kann mir sagen ob das eine Abzocke ist


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Februar 2007)

*AW: wer kennt folgende Handynummer*

Den Inhaber musst Du über den Netzbetreiber fragen. Ich nenne das , wenn es klappt, "daneboden"
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=176769#post176769


----------

